# Proximity Sensor Problem?



## starman1695 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have read some of the questions and answers on the various forums. Most of what is said is way over my head. So yeah, I'm not even knowledgeable enough to be a noob. Here's my problem. I bought an HTC clone. It runs Android 2.2.1 with (CPU MTK6516 DUAL CORE 460MHZ. RAM/ROM 512MB ROM+256MB RAM.) copied from the sellers site. The phone works great.....but.....when I make a call (whether I use the contacts or the keypad) the screen goes black and stays that way until the other party hangs up, or I take out the battery. Is there a simple way to get the screen to stay on during the call? There is a Proximity Sensor Calibration tool, which I've tried to use, but it doesn't seem to do anything. Help!


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Go into settings and tell it to not use proximity sensors during calls. The use of the prox sensor should be that the screen turns off when it's by your face and on when you take it away but if that doesn't work then disable it.. I don't have froyo so I can't help much with telling you exactly where it is. It's probably under call settings.


----------



## starman1695 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been trying to find the solution to this problem for over a month. You are the only one who came up with the answer. Thank you very much. :angel:


----------



## starman1695 (Aug 25, 2011)

(solved) 


starman1695 said:


> i have read some of the questions and answers on the various forums. Most of what is said is way over my head. So yeah, i'm not even knowledgeable enough to be a noob. Here's my problem. I bought an htc clone. It runs android 2.2.1 with (cpu mtk6516 dual core 460mhz. Ram/rom 512mb rom+256mb ram.) copied from the sellers site. The phone works great.....but.....when i make a call (whether i use the contacts or the keypad) the screen goes black and stays that way until the other party hangs up, or i take out the battery. Is there a simple way to get the screen to stay on during the call? There is a proximity sensor calibration tool, which i've tried to use, but it doesn't seem to do anything. Help!


----------

